# is this rim setup ok?



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

I just got a new set of duplicate rims for a good price, im not a fan of dup parts but the rims where a steal... any ways, there 18", 8" wide front and 9" wide rear with big lips :thumbup: 

The rear width might be pointless for a FWD but still it helps me out on turns and looks F#@&N HOT!

But my question is with the tires... they gave me 255/40/18 for the front and 265/45/18 for the rear. The tires are from a pretty cheap brand and i kinda worn em out and they need changing.

My question here is:
Is it ok for the front and rear to have diff. profiles? 40F - 45R? 
I know that since the rear rim is 1" wider then there must be compensation to balance it out ... but is this setup really ok or is it that the dudes from the store really suck... cuz i have no idea...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If it were me I'd keep them the same, but it's really your personal preference. I don't know of anything it would really hurt, just be sure that you have clearance on the width of the fronts, so you don't scrub on turns.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

For a 9" wide wheel to fit on the rear of the Altima you need to find the perfect offset, if they will fit at all. The aspect ratio (profile) does not need to be the same. If you put a wider tire on the back than the front you need to have a smaller aspect ratio to maintain the same tire size. The are many vehicles out there today running different tires in the back than the front, and yes that does mean different aspect ratios.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is an example of what the numbers on a tire mean:

For a 235/45/17
->The 235 means the tire section width in millimeters(mm) - divide by 25.4 to convert to inches
->The second number is referred to as the aspect ratio, which is the height of the sidewall of the tire in relation to the width of the tire. That is for this particular tire, the 45 means the height sidewall is 45% the width of the tire.
-> To calculate the overall diameter of a tire (in inches) do as follows: 
Take the section width of the tire and multiply it by the aspect ratio (the number is in percent so this must be converted to decimal form, eg. 45% = 0.45) this will give you the height of the sidewall, next multiply this number by 2. Divide the final value by 25.4 to convert to inches and then simply add the size of the wheel and now you have the tire diameter in inches.

eg. (235 x 0.45) = 105.75mm
105.75 x 2 = 211.5mm
211.5mm / 25.4 = ~8.32677inches
8.32677" + 17 = 25.32677"
This particular tire size is too small, the stock tire size is approximately 26.3"
Hope this helps


----------

